# Blubbering- why?! why now and what is it...



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

So..... my little buckling (ND born 9/14/13) has been trying hard through my 4 gals heats (2 mini Toggs, 2 Oberhaslis)- the doe formerly in milk (we just dried her up a couple of weeks ago) had the last heat early March....

Yesterday I heard the most amazing sound come out of the little buckling-- and he was flapping his lip and making.... blubbering sounds at her-- the strangest and most piercing sounds (almost like a childs cry mixed in)-- why? No one is remotely in heat, and hopefully some of them are pregnant....

any info would be appreciated..... it is such a distinctive sound....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is a male with testosterone.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Buck version of - hey baby, what you doin?!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Yup, boys will be boys no matter the season or state of pregnancy!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

THX guys sounds like our little man is growing up....


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The pregnant does may be releasing hormones, too. That makes bucks' thoughts turn to romance,
even if the doe isn't receptive!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> The pregnant does may be releasing hormones, too. That makes bucks' thoughts turn to romance,
> even if the doe isn't receptive!


YAY!!!! I am really hoping he was able to impregnate at least one of the 4-- he has a really hard time reaching (he barely makes it past the knees of my lead doe)....and he is too skittish to "hand breed"... picking him up is a real mood killer, we found...
None of them are in heat , definitely (pooch looks really different, I am learning)....


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If a doe is receptive, he will find a way! I had a doe get bred by a 3 month old buck kid! I watched the entire thing, he got banded the next
day and gone to a new home 2 days later. No other buck was within a mile of her after that. 
She just kidded with twins in Feb. They can do amazing feats when they want to!


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Yep it is just boys being boys. They love to show off and flirt with the girls even if they aren't in heat.


----------

